# New Construction Termidor application



## drex (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopefully someone with experience can help me out. I live in a real bad area for termites. I had the house tented 3 years ago. I have been finding mature termites again. I'm finding them in their winged stage.

I m currently remodeling the back portion of the house and rebuilt everything from the ground up. Before I put up the siding and drywall I would like to treat the lumber and sheathing. I would really hate to see the new lumber get infested. 

I picked up a bottle of Termidor in hopes of pre-treating the wood. I did a websearch for new construction application, but all I see is info
for digging and treating the soil for subterranean termites. It's the swarming flying termites that we have in the area. Subterranean is not an issue. I had the exterminator that tented the house confirm this.

Do I just spray on the Termidor to the lumber or even use a brush? 

What is the mixing portion of water and Termidor do I mix for pre-treating?

Do I apply two applications or just one?
Is there a webpage that I can read up on?

I had previously pick up Coppertone Termite Prufe. Is this something I can use also? 

Much Appreciated


----------



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

NO! There is another product for that. It is 5:30 AM here when it's light outside I will find the name for you and post it. Sorry my shed doesn't have light. It's not cheap but will do the job.
Mike


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Termidor, at least here in Pa., some states have their own regulations on top of the labeled directions, is for subterranean and/or exterior applications only. Subterranean termites and ants. That's not to say it wouldn't work; the application method you describe simply hasn't been submitted for approval, therefore we pros can't do it.

Apparently you have "drywood termites"? If so, look-up Tim-bor, Boracare, and any of the generics containing the same active ingredient. Something like: disodium octaborate. A form of boric acid. These are powders/concentrates that you mix with water and spray/brush on. 

I looked up coppertone termite prufe, but found nothing. What is the active ingredient?


----------



## drex (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm at work and do not have the Termite Prufe in front of me. It's available at OSH stores and I believe it is Boric acid. It does state it can be used pre-treating. Is that something that will indeed make a difference? 

I had originally picked up Termirdor because the websites states treating for New Construction. I guess it's soil preparation only?


Since I had already purchased it, do you see any problems in using it as I have stated?
Any precautions with my pets? I thought I wood paint it on a few days before I put up drywall and siding.

Or should I abandon the idea of using it completely and buy another product. I do have two other structures (large garage and enclosed patio) on the property that are also infested I will have those tented as soon as I finish with my remodel, but in the meantime will try the Termidor. I can see where they bored into the wood in both the garage & patio.

I'm just really worried about putting money and time into remodeling the house and replacing the structure to have it eaten away. 


Any more suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

BORA-CARE is what I used it's real thick like honey. I used it 1 part to 3 parts water on my new wood. This will repel any new termite infestation on the wood where it is applied. I used Termidor around all my buildings.
Here is a site that explains how it works. Good luck.
http://www.nisuscorp.com/portal/page/portal/Nisus/categories/pmp/products/boraCare
Mike


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt anything to use the termidor onto the bare wood. I strongly suggest that the borate based products I described should be your main choice, as the residual life is years as boric acid is an inorganic. 

The wood must be bare, no sealing/paint/waterproofing. Those can be applied after borate treatment, if desired.

Save some termidor for future ant use, it is dynamite, and safe. Keep pets away from wet surfaces. When dry, no problem. Termidor is for subterranean application, or exterior perimeter treatment only, according to label. 

If you have open wall voids that will be closed up later, spread a thin layer of tim-bor powder, (maybe termite prufe if a borate) onto the sill plate. That's what I did in our basement and garage. It will last our lifetimes. It also kills, mold, fungus. Good for all crawling insects.


----------



## drex (Nov 18, 2009)

okay...thanks for the response. It has really helped me out. I will ditch the Termidor and use Bore-care. 


Last question.
Would I be able to use the Termidor directly on termites for my garage and patio. Can I spray it in the channels of wood they have eaten. If I can infect some of the dry wood termites in that wood, would they infect the whole nest?

Seems to me drywood termites are harder to control than subterranean. Is that true?


----------



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know the answer for that one. If they get in Termidor they will take it back to the nest and do the job.
Mike


----------



## drex (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like the Copper Brite Termite Prufe contains
disodium octoborate tetra-hydrate as does BoraCare. The Prufe is only $13 for a gallon. 

I will try going the cheaper route unless someone knows the difference between the two. I found this on the web, but you have to subscribe for the results. Used for mold on Katrina homes.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/550875_2

*Biostat Treatments*

After cleaning,the three houses received biostat treatment with one of two borate formulations to prevent future emergence of mold. House 1 was treated with Bora-Care (Nisus Corp., Rockford, TN); house 2 was treated with Bora-Care in half the house and Termite Prufe (Copper Brite, Inc., Santa Barbara, CA) in the other half; and house 3 was treated with Termite Prufe. The active ingredient in both Bora-Care and Termite Prufe is disodium octoborate tetrahydrate. Both products are fungicides registered by the U.S. EPA. Bora-Care was mixed with water (1:3 or 1:4) and sprayed onto all lumber sheathing to the point of wetness in conformance with the manufacturer's instructions. Termite-Prufe (0.45 kg powder to 3.8 L water) was applied to all exposed interior surfaces at 18.7 m2 per 3.8 L, working from ceiling to floor. The two formulations differ significantly in cost after mixing (Bora-Care was 2.5 times more expensive than Termite Prufe).


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Bora care came to the market first, thereby had patent protection for some years. It is off patent, so the generics are available at reduced prices. I would trust them.

By all means treat the nests, channels with termidor. Not sure if they'd take it back to the nest or not. I'm on the East coast-in 30+years of pest control I've never seen or treated drywood termites. 

I suspect that drywoods are harder to control than subterms. Harder to find at least. With subterms we know that they are coming from the ground, except in the rare occasion when a chronic roof/plumbing leak and other factors combine to give them an above ground harborage. 

Sounds like you've done well with educating yourself and developing a strategy. I use university sites to research as they are objective. No much info on chemical selection, but good for biology and life cycle info.


----------



## CarpenterAunt (Jul 6, 2011)

*Do Borates deactivate Termidor?*

Bugman and others, Do you know why Termidor's label says specifically not to store it in any container that previously contained borates? 

I ask because we have applied borate-based treatments in some parts of our perimeter in the past, and now want to apply Termidor. 

Is the Termidor's effectiveness compromised when it comes into contact with borates? Does it break it down?... Or is there any other known reason why there would be that warning? 


We are trying for a change to first ask good questions... and THEN make our mistakes... instead of the other way around... ;-)

And it sounds like this question might be important for the OP, who is also considering using both boric acid and Termidor. 

-- AuntieC


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I have no idea why we shouldn't store termidor in a container that previously held borates. I didn't know that was on the label. I do know that the labels do not allow us to store chemical in anything but the original container or in the application eqpt.

I wouldn't be at all concerned about applying termidor over borates and vice versa. Storing is one thing, but applying one over the other which is a dried material won't matter.


----------

